# What I Learned from Spitfire Audio’s Encompass Event with Trevor Morris and the Calder Quartet



## donbodin (May 4, 2018)

In this VLOG I share some of the things I learned at the Spitfire Audio Encompass Event in Los Angeles last week.

Insights as Oliver Patrice Weder interviewed Calder Quartet and Christian Henson interviewed composer Trevor Morris.
Links in the VLOG notes here: http://bit.ly/2FFGa62


----------



## studiostuff (May 4, 2018)

Well done...!


----------

